# Longines Www "Greenlander" Reissue



## Andy the Squirrel

2009 reissue of the 1953 Longines WWW "Greenlander"

Longines model number L2.731.4.53.2

* Longines L615 Automatic movement, 27 Jewels, 28,800 BPH, 42hours power reserve (based on ETA 2895/2, which is a sub second version of the ETA 2892/2)

* Domed sapphire crystal with AR coating

* Polished stainless steel case with screw back

* Cathedral hands, luminecent

* Signed crown

photo taken using iPhone 4










I have fancied this one from some time, despite negative initial reactions from owners of the original. After seeing this appear and disappear from shop windows over the last year, when I found a dealer that had one and was also having a sale, I just had to have it. I'm just gonna have to live without a kidney!


----------



## thunderbolt

Now that is a lovely piece. Very nice. :drool:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Cheers thunderbolt, here's a quick lume shot










I like the polished stainless steel case and cathederal hands. I also like the piano black dial with multi layered AR coated sapphire crystal. The result is a classy looking watch that is also very easy to read.


----------



## dombox40

Nice watch you should hang on to this one as I beleive they were withdrawn from sale when it was lambasted for puting the date at six along with the sub second dial, so a possible future classic.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

The original Longines W.W.W. this watch is based on didn't go to greenland. Longines are about to re-issue the "real" greenlander

I prefer my W.W.W. re-issue - I don't care that it didn't go to greenland, I just like the look of the W.W.W. watches which were issued to the british military during world war 2.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

dombox40 said:


> Nice watch you should hang on to this one as I beleive they were withdrawn from sale when it was lambasted for puting the date at six along with the sub second dial, so a possible future classic.


I doubt they had been withdrawn from sale, they probably only got one in and sold it, but yea I recon this might become a rare classic. Meanwhile i'm just enjoying wearing it.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Here is what the back looks like


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Longines don't seem to have mentioned it anywhere, but I think these re-issues are limited production runs... Mine has No. 847 on the back as well as the model number and serial number.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

found a japanese site with more pictures an information about it


----------



## Micky

Hi There. It is my understanding that the WWW spec watches were ordered toward the end of WWII but most of them arrived shortly afterwards. I think the main wristwatch during WWII was the ATP. (army time piece) Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Micky said:


> Hi There. It is my understanding that the WWW spec watches were ordered toward the end of WWII but most of them arrived shortly afterwards. I think the main wristwatch during WWII was the ATP. (army time piece) Anyone know for sure?


The ATP (Army Time Piece) dates between 1939-1945 and the WWW (Wrist Watch Waterproof) dates between 1943-1958.


----------



## Micky

Cool, Thanks for the info. The WWW watches have a fantastic feel to them. I love the large size and quality. I have the Vertex & Omega WWW's in my collection although I have not started overhauling my Omega yet which is water damaged. I love the Huge buttons which were designed to be able to be wound if the user was wearing gloves. I like your re-issue. Seems to have captured the feel of the original well without directly copying it. Looks lovely quality as you would expect.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Micky said:


> Cool, Thanks for the info. The WWW watches have a fantastic feel to them. I love the large size and quality. I have the Vertex & Omega WWW's in my collection although I have not started overhauling my Omega yet which is water damaged. I love the Huge buttons which were designed to be able to be wound if the user was wearing gloves. I like your re-issue. Seems to have captured the feel of the original well without directly copying it. Looks lovely quality as you would expect.


The original ATP and WWW watches were actually quite small by modern standards, between 30 and 35mm. My WWW re-issue measures about 37mm wide (excluding crown). The crown is smaller, but it doesnt need to be big as the watch is automatic winding. Its not an exact copy of the original, more of a modern interpreation, improving on the original while capturing the look.


----------



## Guest

Exceedingly tasteful.


----------



## HappyLad

Very smart looking piece. Loving the hands.. I like that alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickc

Ok, it is confession time. I chased after one of these for a while when news of it was first released. Photos persuaded me that it was a travesty of the original. I still think that. Having looked at one in the real world I can say that it is a very nice watch indeed and stands on it's own merits. I bought a "Greenlander" in the time period between Longines announcing the WWW in Basle and it arriving in the UK. Looking back I would have rather had the WWW.

So, Longines miss a sale and a prosepective customer is disgruntled. The moral of this tale is aimed at manufacturers - DO NOT take 2 1/2 years to get the thing on the market!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Another pic of my WWW re-issue


----------



## Stuart Davies

I was saving my tesco vouchours to buy one of these - so let me get this right - these are no longer available???


----------



## Top Cat

I saw one in a store. It is beautiful. I am not too keen on the date but it is still nice.


----------

